# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  TChromeTabs

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : TChromeTabs

TChromeTabs est une implmentation complte des onglets de Google Chrome pour Delphi 6 - Delphi DX10.3 Rio.



TChromeTabs a t test avec Delphi 6 et Delphi 10.3 Rio.



Pour l'installation :



    Compiler .\Packages\\ChromeTabs_R.dpk

    Compiler et installer .\Packages\\ChromeTabs_D.dpk



Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## SergioMaster

Dommage, ce n'est que VCL !

----------

